# 2012 283 Fre 5Th Wheel



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Well how bout it. What everyones thoughts on this model. Currently we have a 05 bunkhouse that we don't utilize much no more (kids growning up...don't care for bunks) Looking to maybe get this one. Looks more practial for us now.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

We liked the 328FRK.


----------

